# Router sled



## RaymondLP (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello, recently I made a simple Router Sled and I thought I'd share with you folks. I'm in the process of making a larger one for long slabs using Linear Bearings. I'll post pictures when finished and show how it worked out.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! That looks like a nice router sled - good job!

David


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Raymond. Interesting sled but I wonder about flexure with those metal rails.And it seems the box is made for certain thickness of slab or is there some adjustment I can't see? Just trying to wrap my head around your design in being able to use in multiple cases. Thanks for posting the pictures and details.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes it is interesting but I agree with the above post regarding lack of versatility The first shot shows my most used skis and the second shot was a quickly made ski for a special urgent job, it could of course of had slots to make it more useful.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Raymond.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because of the number of views of my skis, here is a PDF showing how I made it.


----------

